# K.S. Pittman's 1941 Willys



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

The build is basically a box stock build of the Revell "Big John" kit ...... the only differences are clear windows and a Vertex magneto from Pro Tech ......... the car is painted with Cobracolors Molten Orange Pearl and carries an overspray of Cobracolors Candy Mayan Gold ....... the decals came from Slixx


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

In my opinion, that's just all kinds of cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Another Nice One :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fine work


----------

